

Avremu: An AVR Emulator Written in Pure LaTeX - seangarita
https://gitlab.brokenpipe.de/stettberger/avremu/tree/master#README

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8448322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8448322)

